# Service Engine Soon Light Question



## El Bucho (Aug 4, 2005)

So my SES light came on, and I'm 90% sure that it was the deal with the fuel cap. It has since gone out finally, but when it came back on when I filled up the tank again. Now it's out again with just over 5/8 of a tank. Anyway, next time it comes on I will have it read, but if was just the fuel cap thing, and the manual says it will go out "after a few driving trips," What is the criteria that needs to be met? Distance? Time? Time between trips? etc...
And yes I am putting the high-test stuff in so I know it's not a fuel grade thing. Thanks in advance.

EB


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

El Bucho said:


> So my SES light came on, and I'm 90% sure that it was the deal with the fuel cap. It has since gone out finally, but when it came back on when I filled up the tank again. Now it's out again with just over 5/8 of a tank. Anyway, next time it comes on I will have it read, but if was just the fuel cap thing, and the manual says it will go out "after a few driving trips," What is the criteria that needs to be met? Distance? Time? Time between trips? etc...
> And yes I am putting the high-test stuff in so I know it's not a fuel grade thing. Thanks in advance.
> 
> EB


I work at a Nissan dealership and it's called "Two-Trip Logic". After 2 consecutive warm up and cool downs, if the "problem" is fixed, the ecm sees this as the "problem" being fixed and will erase the DTC from it's memory...Hope this helps.


----------



## pacers31tc (Oct 21, 2005)

Is there a way to reset the Service Engine Soon light without taking it in to the dealer?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

pacers31tc said:


> Is there a way to reset the Service Engine Soon light without taking it in to the dealer?


http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/ecu.asp


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

this is incorrect. 2 trip refers to the problem not the fix. Simply stated, for most malfunctions, the malfunction must accur during 2 consecutive trips for the MIL to come on.Even though it takes 2 trips to light the MIl light the code is always stored.The light will go out with a evap code and this is at least 40key cycles, but a code is still stored in ecm memory.



metro273 said:


> I work at a Nissan dealership and it's called "Two-Trip Logic". After 2 consecutive warm up and cool downs, if the "problem" is fixed, the ecm sees this as the "problem" being fixed and will erase the DTC from it's memory...Hope this helps.


----------



## pacers31tc (Oct 21, 2005)

*thanks puppetmaster*

That info definitely helped, it took a few tries, but it worked. The light had come on when starting the car after a week of inactivity, so I'm not sure what the deal is, but it hasn't come on again. Thanks!


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

pacers31tc said:


> That info definitely helped, it took a few tries, but it worked. The light had come on when starting the car after a week of inactivity, so I'm not sure what the deal is, but it hasn't come on again. Thanks!


No problem, glad it worked out for ya. I shoulda mentioned it before, but most people have success doing it with some sort of timer/stopwatch.


----------



## Rec DNA (Mar 5, 2004)

I find myself in the same boat. I found my service engine light on and when I got home checked and sure enough the gas cap was loose. I checked that link but I'm nervous about putting the car into some mode that I can't get it out of and making things worse. 

Has anybody else been through this? How many times did you have to drive the car before the light went out on its own?

Is there any danger in driving it around with the light on if it was NOT the cap? COuld it cause damage to the emission system if there IS a problem I'm unaware of? The light stays on steadily - it never blinks.

Approximately what will the dealer charge to reset the light?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Rec DNA said:


> Approximately what will the dealer charge to reset the light?


Forget the dealer.... 

If you don't want to try the reset procedure, just go to Autozone/Advanced Auto or any parts place with a diagnostic tool. Get the exact code that is causing the CEL (and post it here) and have them clear the CEL and see if it comes back. Most places should do this for free.


----------



## ax135 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Will the reset procedure work for a 2000 Maxima?*

Will the reset procedure work for a 2000 Maxima?

Thank you!



Puppetmaster said:


> Forget the dealer....
> 
> If you don't want to try the reset procedure, just go to Autozone/Advanced Auto or any parts place with a diagnostic tool. Get the exact code that is causing the CEL (and post it here) and have them clear the CEL and see if it comes back. Most places should do this for free.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

ax135 said:


> Will the reset procedure work for a 2000 Maxima?
> 
> Thank you!


No, that's only for 02-03s.

For a 2000 Maxima, all you have to do is leave the negative terminal of the battery unplugged for several hours.


----------



## Paul57gt (Nov 6, 2006)

I had similar on/off SES light on '03 Maxima. Tried the gas cap thing. Didn't work. Light went on and off for apparently no reason. Dealer said it was broken valve in emissions system amd leaking evap canister. As long as light isn't blinking car should run fine. The fix was covered under warranty. Light hasn't come on since.


----------



## Baby LUcy (Dec 19, 2013)

*M Garza*

I have had the SES light come on several times on my 2000 Nissan Maxima GLE. It will stay on for a while and then it goes off. I've taken it in to a mechanic--he said that without it on at the time he checks it, he cannot diagnose. Although the SES stays on for a while, the engine runs just fine. Occasionally the TCS and SLiP lights come on and it's at that time that the engine runs rough and gas mileage is poor. I have been the only owner, it has about 63,000 miles on it. I change the oil on it every 3000 miles and check fluids every time the oil is changed.

Four days ago, the engine wouldn't start at all. I let it sit overnight, tried it again, and it acted like it wanted to start, but wouldn't actually turn over. I let it sit overnight one last time until I could get someone to check it out and wouldn't you know, when he tried it on the third day, it started, but the smell of gas was extremely strong, as if it was flooded. It started a bit rough but then it straightened itself out and smell of gas dissipated. Seems to be running fine. However, the TCS, SLiP, and the SES lights are all on now. I turned the engine off, restarted it after about an hour, and it runs a little bit rough.


----------



## uzair (Apr 29, 2014)

Baby LUcy said:


> I have had the SES light come on several times on my 2000 Nissan Maxima GLE. It will stay on for a while and then it goes off. I've taken it in to a mechanic--he said that without it on at the time he checks it, he cannot diagnose. Although the SES stays on for a while, the engine runs just fine. Occasionally the TCS and SLiP lights come on and it's at that time that the engine runs rough and gas mileage is poor. I have been the only owner, it has about 63,000 miles on it. I change the oil on it every 3000 miles and check fluids every time the oil is changed.
> 
> Four days ago, the engine wouldn't start at all. I let it sit overnight, tried it again, and it acted like it wanted to start, but wouldn't actually turn over. I let it sit overnight one last time until I could get someone to check it out and wouldn't you know, when he tried it on the third day, it started, but the smell of gas was extremely strong, as if it was flooded. It started a bit rough but then it straightened itself out and smell of gas dissipated. Seems to be running fine. However, the TCS, SLiP, and the SES lights are all on now. I turned the engine off, restarted it after about an hour, and it runs a little bit rough.


its same case with me....what did you do to resolve this matter brother???...if you can just email me also the reply @ [email protected], May God bless you.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

This is a defective injector or defective fuel pressure regulator....


----------



## Welsh (Sep 24, 2014)

I have my Nissan Maxima GLE 2000 SES light on two weeks ago. The code is PT1320. Today the car tumbles when it stops. What should I do? Thank you!


----------

